# New member looking for new tractor



## Tscott (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm sure this gets posted alot, but here it is. I am in the market for a new tractor, I have alot of technical knowledge of mechanics in general, but have never owned a tractor (have used them but never owned). 

I have 20 acres with only about 10 cleared and will building a house and barn soon. I want a tractor for dirtwork, minor land clearing, Seeding, discing, and mowing someday ( when I have Grass). 

I am on a budget so I am probably going to go used. What make should I be looking for? 

what makes are reliable and durable enough to be bought used? 

What HP would you all suggest? 

I am leaning towards the 30+ HP range I would rather have to much than not enough for future uses. 

I ahve been reading about some of the overseas brands, Mahindra, and Yanmar specifically. How does their quality stack up against the big U.S.. made companies? i.e. Deere, New Holland and the non U.S. Kubota 

Thanks, 
Tom


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Welcome to TF Tom!

You asked for help in your decision and there is plenty to go-around here!!

Some details would help us though!

You are basically asking about a CUT tractor and in that range all will have a foreign flavor to some degree!

The problem faced by many first time buyers in that market is most cuts are only put on the market because the buyer has decided to go larger and the used price is near the cost of new, And you won't necessarily have the benefit of 0% interest /financing/and warranty coverage!! 

It also depends on the area in which you live and what dealers are present in that area!

You said that you were building a home soon on your twenty acres (good chunk of land by todays standards) If you are going to be the owner/builder you might want to see if your lender will roll the cost of your Tractor into your interim loan!!

As for looking at used (older versions IE Ford NH /AC/ International/ JD and the like, at this point the last thing you want to do is be cash poor having to fix what someone else gladly got rid of! IMHO) I think some time spent hanging around your local dealers and driving their brands and getting a feel for what you want would be time well spent!!

Not to mention Keeping the cash in your budget and the Big Three (Two Actually) have great incentives for NEW Buyers and I don't see them going away anytime soon!!

Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## Tscott (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks, for the good advice. I do agree with you on the needing much cash. I live in north Florida, and pretty much every dealer is within and hour to 2 hour drive. I guess what I am really interested in is if the big names are worth the extra cost, I know they offer good incentives, but am I paying for a name or is it quality? 

Also, In the limited searching that I have done I have noticed that the new tractors on the lot seem to be full of extras (i.e. special transmissions and the like) I am sure they are good equipment, but I am used to good old fashioned gear boxes, and I just think that they will last longer than the new stuff. That i just my gut feeling, but feel free to correct me. So it seems as though it may be hard to find a new unit that is what I consider bare bones. I really only need a loader and box blade at the time being and the rest will come later as needed. 

So I guess my question would be is it likely to find a simple stripped tractor ? 

Tom


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Good question Tom!

You will soon grow tired of a Bare Bones Tractor/Loader, one of the best things about a CUT with a HST transmission is the pleasure / effectiveness in it's operation! (it's the main reason so few are resold)

I think you have only two options that make sense!

Buy something used in your own backyard from someone that you know/trust/feel comfortable with like an 80's Ford 1700, JD 700 with a loader in great shape for around 7000 grand, realizing that parts for these are few and very expensive (some rare finds in models do exist, but not often)!


Or add 5 grand (approx)to it and just start fresh! 

Just an Example (I'm a fan of Kubota and Some Are of John Deere as well) but yes the bang for your buck will certainly be worth the expense (No / to Low interest rate depending on time financed /support and Warranty not to mention built in QUALITY!!

Since you are new to tractors and will soon have your hands full with your home and land this would be the least of your worries! 

Kubota Link Here 

John Deere Link Here 

Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tscott _
> * So it seems as though it may be hard to find a new unit that is what I consider bare bones. I really only need a loader and box blade at the time being and the rest will come later as needed.
> 
> So I guess my question would be is it likely to find a simple stripped tractor ?
> ...


Welcome to Tractor Forum Tom! A basic, good design tractor will last a life time and then some. Two that come to mind are the John Deere 790 and 990. They are probably the most reliable and bullet proof design machines on the market. 

John Deere 790 

John Deere 990 

Both of these tractors come without the bells and whistles and stick to the basics. About the only thing you may not like with a gear shift tractor is not having a power reverser if you do a lot of box blading and FEL work. For the occasional use in this area that are fine. Both are a simple collar shift transmission tractor.

I am partial to the 990 myself with 35 pto hp., this is the sweet spot for most pto driven equipment. Planetary final drives and wet disk brakes also make for a very durable and reliable machine. For the most part, it offers you the features of an ag tractor in a compact tractor package at a very reasonable cost. 

The 790 is 27 gross hp with 24 pto hp. The 790 has dry brakes and spur gear final drives. 

Both are built by Yanmar for John Deere. 

There are some other good tractor models out there built by Mahindra, Kioti, and some others but their dealers may not be in your area. Best to still with a dealer that is local or at least reasonably close. They will be supporting the warranty and parts.


----------



## Tscott (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow guys, thanks for the good info. Here is another question if you don't mind. 

Do I need 4 wheel drive? 

My land in high and dry, but can be a little sandy. I cannot imagine getting a tractor stuck in sand. But my mantra on 4 wheel drive has always been better to have it and not use it then not have it and need it. This is the way i have always looked at trucks, but with those giant rear tires I am positive it would take alot of work to get a tractor unrecoverably stuck, not to mention, it will have a loader on the front, and I have unstuck myself from very deep mud with a number of bobcats using the bucket and good old hydraulic power. 

What do You think? 

Tom


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

By all means you need 4 WD with a loader, once you put weight in the bucket you have in effect unloaded the weight that used to be on the rear end!! The word useless best describes a 2 WD tractor with a FEL!!

Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I agree with Dean. 4WD is a MUST with a CUT and a FEL.


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Tscott,

Take a look around locally and take measure of what brands are sold and serviced within comfortable driving distance.

From there you will likely have 3-4 Brands available.

Forget the whole "Made here" thing.
NOTHING under 100HP is made here anymore when it comes to Tractors.
NOTHING.

John Deere is actually Yanmar, New Holland is Shibura, McCormick is Landini, Etc ad Nauseum.

30hp is a nice middle ground that will allow for a decent plow and disk if needed, and ya wont stress the poor thing to death doing what ya gotta do.

Overkill is a good thing to a point, if you are gonna work the thing now and then, and plan on keeping the old girl for many years.

Plan on the most common useage, allowing for a factor of 25% in reserve of the Tractors capacity.

Meaning that what you are routinely gonna do with it, will only tax the thing 75% .

That 25% in reserve is not wasted, as it is there in longevity, and lower Maint. costs, and dadgum it, every once in a while the thing will be asked to go all sorts of "Mighty Mouse".

The new Tax year and such is at hand, and lots of tractors are getting traded in right now, so now is the time to make the rounds of the local Dealers.

I wish ya the best in this!!!
Eddinberry

P.S.

4WD.

Do it!

And if ya got a McCormic/Landini dealer nearby.....

http://www.landiniusa.com/Landini USA Website/productinfo.htm


Might be overkill but they just flat RUN and are as loyal as a good Dog.


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Tscott,

If ya think you have sand in north Florida, ya need to get up here!  :furious: 


Dry sand bogs things down, add some rain(It still rains down there between Hurricanes right?) and the stuff is Satans own ground. More power is needed with Sand.

Go with the 4WD, even if you have to buy at lower HP.

4wd is added power inverse to the cost.

30hp applied by two tires ain't equal to 15HP applied by four.
Not by a long shot.

Best of luck!
E4E


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Here is a site you might want to look at for used equipment. It will give you an idea what used tractors are selling for.
http://www.tractorhouse.com/


----------

